# The zoo, well my zoo anyway...



## C.l.familiaris (Dec 1, 2008)

....
reverse stripe cali king








Lavendar albino cali king








royal python we have 4 normal royals but they are all much of likeness so il only post one








Bredlls python








one of our striped cali kings 








Mexican black kingsnake








doing what he does best...








corns
















Puff adder








horn nosed viper








Brazilian rainbow boa








Tarahumara mountain kingsnake








Gaboon viper
















western diamond back rattlesnake








copperhead








white lipped pit viper








Mangrove snake








Amazon tree boa








coastal carpet python


----------



## ThePetPlace (Jan 13, 2010)

You have an amazing collection of beautiful snakes. How do you handle your rattlesnake or adder? I'm assuming the snake that was biting you wasn't venomous?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow they're lovely. Are a lot of those DWA?


----------



## C.l.familiaris (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah some of them are DWA, I handle them with hooks and tongs never with hands obviously


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

wow u have some collection there they are amazing


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh wow, they're gorgeous!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

wow you have some beautiful snakes there :thumbup:


----------



## Nocturnal (Apr 7, 2010)

Lovely - the black kingsnake is just gorgeous.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pics..thank for posting..:thumbup:


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

cool pics


----------



## C.l.familiaris (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks all, Im very proud of my collection


----------



## Ice-Cold (Apr 29, 2010)

Get On Reptile Forums - HomePage im sure everyone there would love to see your collection


----------



## SpanishWaterDog&Reptiles! (Jun 20, 2010)

Stunning collection!
I'm very jealous! :eek6::eek6:


----------



## SpanishWaterDog&Reptiles! (Jun 20, 2010)

Ice-Cold said:


> Get On Reptile Forums - HomePage im sure everyone there would love to see your collection


Seconded.


----------



## Madster (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow they are lovely  you must be a snake lover  beautifulll


----------



## C.l.familiaris (Dec 1, 2008)

funnily enought I am already, SiUK


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Gorgeous Snakes!

Glad im not the only one who has a kingsnake that like to try and eat you lol mine hates me but loves oh!


----------



## smeggy (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah glad i havent got your snakes mate lol there beautifull but biting is a no no for me lol


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Very nice, lovely to see all the different kinds!


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Nov 15, 2009)

wow  your snakes are beautiful!! My favourite is the white lipped pit viper. I love green snakes


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

wow!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fizavi (May 8, 2011)

nice pics


----------



## DiscoRia (Jul 29, 2011)

You have a fantastic collction of stunning snakes! How big is your house?


----------



## crevalle (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, and I thought I had a lot of reptiles. Where do you keep them all, especially so many hot species?


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

that is one hell of a nice collection there. i especially love your diamond back...georgous!!


----------



## just a zoologist (Mar 24, 2017)

how awoseme is that !!! you have fulfilled my amption to build my own zoo one day !


----------



## pooch495 (Jan 11, 2019)

Gorgeous snakes particularly the rainbow boa I've always wanted one.


----------



## Keybird55 (Mar 7, 2019)

Great selection of beautiful snaks


----------



## Hoviking (Jul 7, 2017)

Have you ever been bitten by these? How venomous are they?


----------

